# Looking for Vocalist!! (BC- Fraser Valley)



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

All you vocalists out there (in the Fraser Valley region) looking to rock?!?:rockon2: I said are you looking to rock??:rockon2:

Well then my band (based out of Abbotsford) is looking for a front man, someone who can sing! We are more hard rock metal orientated so growling, screaming etc will be required but the main thing is can you sing?

If you're interested PM me your email address and I'll send you some rough cut songs and we'll go from there.

Thanks!

Gary


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

BUMP!! Please any musicians in BC who know of a Singer or someone who wants to try singing send me a PM...

I'm so sick of not playing shows!!! It's been way way too long!


----------

